# Did you actually have to climb the rope in gym class



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

When you were in high school? Every time I would watch a movie relating to life about high school, there would be gym class where the kids would have to climb the rope and ring the bell. I was wondering if you guys actually did have to do that because we never did.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I never had to do that either.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

I never had to. I always figured that it was something that the schools (at least the schools in my area) stopped doing by the time I got to high school. I seriously doubt I could have done it if I had to.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Yep , in Germany we got to use ropes .. it was fun , and we'd mess around with them after class , swinging from one side of the gym .. .. to the other . Got us in trouble .


----------



## docileguy1998 (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't believe we have a rope in our ****ty *** gym, but we do pullups time to time.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Yep , in Germany we got to use ropes .. it was fun , and we'd mess around with them after class , swinging from one side of the gym .. .. to the other . Got us in trouble .


That actually sounds scary.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I was never in gym class in high school.... :blank. I don't think anyone who did though had to. Their werent any ropes in the gym.


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

I had to do that in middle school. It was pretty brutal for the kids who couldn't do it. :c


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

We didn't have a rope... wouldn't have had any trouble if i had to climb one, tho.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

There was a rope in elementary school. I never wanted to do it. Too self-conscious and I couldn't do it anyway.

Talk about a pointless exercise.

In high school, I think most things were like pull-ups, push-ups, weight room. Kind of pointless measurements too considering how they were implemented.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Yes, every year for five consecutive years.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

no


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2013)

Yep, minus the bell. Though we just had to try climbing it. Being mildly afraid of heights, I never made it very far. I think this activity was mostly limited to elementary, maybe middle school.

My school also had a huge net we'd climb too. I enjoyed that a lot more.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I did... in elementary school though. I remember being self-conscious, but I always made it to the top. People used to cheer me on. Ha. Wow. That's a good memory, actually.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No such thing here.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

..


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

7th and/or 8th grade, but I think we just had to go as far up as we could or wanted to. I know I never climbed all the way to the top, I had a problem with heights. :shock


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes. But in elementary school, not high school.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

No. We did however have fitness tests once a year that evaluated other weird stuffs, like one contraption that measured how far we could reach our hands when sitting with our legs straight out in front of us. And the majority of physical education took place outside, contrary to film depictions. However, that could be due to living in sunny california. Maybe the sunnier states like to take advantage of the outdoors (even though sometimes it became so unbearably hot that half the students were on the verge of heat strokes).


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Being a pretty heavy kid at the time, all I did was look to the gym teacher in this 'yeah, are you sure about this?' expression. He would avert his gaze for a moment and say "alright, take a lap then!"

Gym teachers only wanted to sound 'hardcore' than they actually were. It depended on what you signed up for. If you had weight training class or enrolled in competitive sports, those were obviously more elaborate than PE class.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

We did it..... I'm like a monkey and super competitive..... Used to climb trees non stop.... I went to the ceiling. Had to make it around a little plastic ring where we was supposed to stop..... And got yelled at... I'm not much good at anything else... So out doing everyone in physical ways....


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No. Not even when I was in the USArmy lol


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

nope nope nope, i wish we did sorta LOL.


----------



## hermitgirl (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes we did!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yup, but I could never really climb it without slipping. I used to love swinging on it instead.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

If by rope you mean my Gym teachers junk, and by gym class you mean the showers after class, then yes... yes I did.





No, I didn't


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Yeah in elementary school and I actually managed to reach the ceiling x) think it must've been from climbing so many trees. But I doubt I can do it now....considering I struggle with opening water bottles.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

No, we don't do that ****.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

No, we didn't have a rope. Had a lot of other gymnastics stuff that we had to do, though, like the parallel bars and the trampoline (tiny little thing on an angle that you ran up to, launched off of, then landed on a mat; almost broke my neck botching a landing after a flip).


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

yep, we did..

flubbed it the first time, sat on the knot at the bottom of the rope and started crying.

went back and practiced after school until the class finally took the rope test again, and yes, i showed off with my fat a**..


----------



## LinnCREDIBLE (Jan 3, 2014)

Nope. We never had to do that. We had a rope in swimming class and you were encouraged to try to climb it but it was never something we HAD to do. I could never do it haha.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I was good at that, but was too scared to do flips and stuff on the tramp. Don't know why.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Nope. The elementary/middle school I went to didn't have gym classes for middle schoolers (crazy, I know) and I didn't have to in highschool.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

No, but we got to swing on them and throw bean bags... that was always fun LOL.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No, but I remember being forced to do embarrassing stuff like line dancing in jr high. lol....


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes.

I was the only kid that couldn't disappear once I got to the top. They took away my magic wand that turned into a bouquet of flowers.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes. I wasn't allowed to even try it, though.


----------



## LinnCREDIBLE (Jan 3, 2014)

tea111red said:


> No, but I remember being forced to do embarrassing stuff like line dancing in jr high. lol....


Me too!!! I skipped that day of school when we had to actually preform it with our group.....


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Not in high school. Had to in elementary school. Edit: there was no bell though...just a wooden circle.

In junior high I had to hold myself up on a rope for as long as possible with my elbows bent. Would have been better to climb the dang thing.


----------

